

Major SSH outage at BitBucket - wspeirs
http://status.bitbucket.org/incidents/01z9dn7ybqk8

======
gitdude
This is the current update from the BB team: "We have resolved the current
issues with the platform. Our workers are slowly working through a fairly
large backlog of requests that have been pending since the issues originally
started. Things are continuing to stabilize, but will take another hour or 2
before things are back to normal and your requests are fully processed."

------
wspeirs
Update: "Partial service has been restored. Repository clones and pulls should
complete without problem on HTTPS as well as SSH. Pushes and pull-request
updates are still functioning at a limited capacity and may not work as
expected for some users. Sep 2, 15:05 UTC"

So ~2 hours from "investigating" to "identified"... not a terrible response.

------
geerlingguy
It looks like SSH is completely down, and some people can't connect over https
either. Overall status page:

[http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/)

(Notice the spikes in the past hour or so.)

~~~
wspeirs
Yea... it's really bad. I was hoping someone in the NH community had deeper
knowledge of the problem. Curious if it was a DoS attack similar to those
launched against GitHub a while back.

